# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Τι ήταν το πρόγραμμα FRAM

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στο τέλος της δεκαετίας του '50 το Αμερ. ΠΝ,επειδή διέθετε μεγάλο αριθμό αντιτορπιλικών Gearing,Sumner,Fletcher που άρχιζαν να γερνάνε,αποφάσισε τον εκσυγχρονισμό τους μέχρι να καταστεί δυνατή η κατασκευή ικανού αριθμού νέων πλοίων.Αυτό το πρόγραμμα ονομάστηκε FRAM (Fleet Rehabilitation And Modernization=Aνασυγκρότηση κ εκσυγχρονισμός στόλου) κ εκτελέστηκε κατά τα έτη 1960-65.
Περιλάμβανε επισκευή κύριων μηχανών-βοηθητικών μηχανημάτων κ αντικατάσταση καταπονημένων εξαρτημάτων,εγκατάσταση σύγχρονου κέντρου πληροφοριών μάχης ΚΠΜ,νέες υπερκατασκευές,ανακαίνιση ενδιαιτήσεων,νέα ηλεκτρονικά κ έμφαση στη βελτίωση του ανθυποβρυχιακού εξοπλισμού με αντίστοιχη μείωση του πυροβολικού.
3 οπλικά συστήματα ήταν τα βασικά αντικείμενα του προγράμματος:H τορπίλη Mk44,το α/υ σύστημα ASROC κ το DASH QH-50A.
Το τελευταίο ήταν μη επανδρωμένο,κατευθυνόμενο ελικόπτερο που έφερε 2 τορπίλες ή 1  βόμβα βάθους.
Στο επίπεδο FRAM I που περιλάμβανε τα περισσότερα Gearing,o εκσυγχρονισμός ήταν πιό εκτεταμένος κ παρέτεινε την ζωή των πλοίων κατά 8-10 χρόνια.Στο FRAM II που περιλάμβανε λίγα Gearing,αρκετά Sumner κ 3 Fletcher,o εκσυγχρονισμός ήταν πιό μικρής έκτασης διότι τα πλοία ήσαν κάπως παλιότερα κ εκτός από τα πρώτα,ήσαν μικρότερα.
Βασικά δεν έλαβαν το ASROC ενώ τα περισσότερα Gearing κ Sumner διατήρησαν όλα τα πυροβόλα των 127 χιλ. κ το απαρχαιωμένο πολυβομβο Ηedgehog.Με το πρόγραμμα FRAM II η ζωή των πλοίων πσρατεινόταν γιά 5 χρόνια.'Ολα τα Α/Τ τύπου FRAM έλαβαν υπόστεγο κ κατάστρωμα γιά 2 DASH εκτός ap;o μερικά Gearing που μετατράπηκαν σε φυλακίδες ραντάρ DDR.Πολλά σκάφη έλαβαν σόναρ μεταβλητού βάθους (VDS). Σε ένα δικτυωτό ιστό πάνω στο υπόστεγο τοποθετήθηκαν οι κεραίες ECM.
Όσον αφορά τα πλοία αυτά καθεαυτά,ο εκσυγχρονισμός ήταν μάλλον επιτυχής.Όμως το σύστημα DASH ήταν οικτρή κ δαπανηρή αποτυχία,αφού η τεχνολογία στά drones τότε δεν είχε προχωρήσει ακόμα.Δεν ήταν λίγες οι φορές που το ίδιο το μητρικό πλοίο κινδύνευε από το να συντριβεί επάνω του ένα τέτοιο ε/π με 2 τορπίλιες.Τελικά το 70% των DASH απωλέσθηκαν σε ατυχήματα κ τα υπόλοιπα αποσύρθηκαν.Αυτό είχε σαν συνέπεια α) να δαπανηθούν άσκοπα χρήματα που θα μπορούσαν να δοθούν σε εκσυγχρονισμούς επιπλέον πλοίων β) να καθυστερήσει κ αυτό το πρόγραμμα ε/π LAMPS,τη στιγμή που ευρωπαϊκά ναυτικά ανέπτυσσαν τη 2η γενιά α/υ ελικοπτέρων γ) τα πλοία αποστερήθηκαν τελείως το ε/π αφού δεν υπήρχε άλλος καταάλληλος αμερικανικός τύπος σε διαστάσεις κ βάρος.
Αργότερα αρκετές χώρες που έλαβαν FRAM έλυσαν το πρόβλημα με την τοποθέτηση κάποιου ελαφρού τύπου όπως Alouette III,Wasp,Hughes 500.
O εκσυγχρονισμός στα Gearing ήταν πιό επιτυχής από ό,τι στις άλλες κλάσεις,λόγω χώρου κ της καλής ευστάθειας που διέθεταν.Πρακτικά,το όριο ζωής επιμηκύνθηκε πολύ πέρα από τα προβλεπόμενα,αφού τα 2 τελευταία εναπομείναντα Gearing-FRAM I διαγράφηκαν από το Αμερ.ΠΝ  το 1984! Ενώ η πλειοψηφία υπηρέτησε σε πολλά ναυτικά ,αποτελώντας τη δύναμη κρούσης γιά χρόνια ακόμα.
Εκσυγχρονισμό FRAM II υπέστησαν κ άλλοι τύποι όπως υποβρύχια.αεροπλανοφόρα,αποβατικά,βοηθητικά,όχι όμως σε τέτοια έκταση,ώστε να αλλάξει ριζικά η εμφάνισή τους,όπως συνέβη με τα Α/Τ αυτά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

QH-50_DD-692_usn.jpg  QH-50 DASH  στο USS ALLEN M.SUMNER,η αποτυχία  Πηγή USN
aliii.jpg Alouette III,η λύση του Πολεμικού μας Ναυτικού  Πηγή airliners.net

----------


## Joyrider

Είχα την τύχη να υπηρετήσω μέρος της θητείας μου στο πλωριό λεβητοστάσιο του Α/Τ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ κλάσης Allen M. Sumner πρώην USS INGRAHAM που είχε περάσει τον εκσυγχρονισμό FRAM. Αυτό που θυμάμαι είναι ότι όλοι μας τα αναφέραμε ως ΦΡΑΜ και όχι σύμφωνα με την κλάση τους. Πολλά χρόνια αργότερα έμαθα τι ήταν το πρόγραμμα ΦΡΑΜ και πως δεν ήταν κλάση πλοίου !
Εντύπωση μου κάνει που αρκετά από αυτά είχαν πωληθεί στην Κίνα και μάλιστα στο μέσον του Ψυχρού Πολέμου !! Κάποιο λόγο θα είχαν οι Αμερικανοί, αλλά παραμένει εντυπωσιακή κίνηση. Μπράβο Βίκτωρα για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## Ellinis

Στην Ταϊβάν ειχαν δωθει αρκετά και μάλιστα κάποια εμειναν σε ενέργεια μέχρι τα 60 τους χρόνια. Στην Λ.Δ.της Κίνας δεν ειχε δωθεί Gearing, Fletcher ήSumner

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είχα την τύχη να υπηρετήσω μέρος της θητείας μου στο πλωριό λεβητοστάσιο του Α/Τ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ κλάσης Allen M. Sumner πρώην USS INGRAHAM που είχε περάσει τον εκσυγχρονισμό FRAM. Αυτό που θυμάμαι είναι ότι όλοι μας τα αναφέραμε ως ΦΡΑΜ και όχι σύμφωνα με την κλάση τους. Πολλά χρόνια αργότερα έμαθα τι ήταν το πρόγραμμα ΦΡΑΜ και πως δεν ήταν κλάση πλοίου !
> Εντύπωση μου κάνει που αρκετά από αυτά είχαν πωληθεί στην Κίνα και μάλιστα στο μέσον του Ψυχρού Πολέμου !! Κάποιο λόγο θα είχαν οι Αμερικανοί, αλλά παραμένει εντυπωσιακή κίνηση. Μπράβο Βίκτωρα για τις πληροφορίες.


Συμβαίνει πολλές φορές μιά κλάση ή τύπος να γίνεται γνωστός με συγκεκριμένο όνομα που μπορεί να μην είναι το σωστό κ όχι μόνο στο Ναυτικό.
Παραδείγματα πολλά: Θηρία αντί Bostwick ή Cannon,Standard αντί Κοrtenaer,Sikorsky αντί Αegean Hawk κλπ Προτού παραλάβουμε Κnox τις είχα ακούσει "τα χιλιάρια" από τους πλευρικούς αριθμούς στο USN. Ενώ σε άλλα δεν το λένε καθόλου.Είπε κανείς Τerrebonne Parish τα 2 Α/Γ τύπου ΚΩΣ;;
Γιά τα FRAM εμείς που από τα γεννοφάσκια μας είχαμε ασχοληθεί,ξέραμε πριν από τη θητεία μας ότι επρόκειτο γιά διαφορετικές κλάσεις.Ειδικά ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ξεχώριζε.
Μόνο το Ταϊβάν κ όχι η Κίνα είχε πάρει.Μάλιστα τους είχε κάνει φοβερό εκσυγχρονισμό από τον οποίο είχα εμπνευστεί σε άρθρο μου το 1984 γιά το Ελληνικό ΠΝ στην "Πτήση".
Άλλωστε το 1979 έπαιζε να γίνει κάτι αλλά σε μικρότερη κλίμακα στην Ιταλία κ αυτό τη στιγμή που δεν υπήρχε τίποτα στον ορίζοντα να παραλάβουμε νεώτερα πλοία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Gearing-FRAM I 
KANAΡΗΣ D212 
KOYNTOYPIΩΤΗΣ D213
ΣΑΧΤΟΥΡΗΣ D214
ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ D215
AΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ D216
KΡΙΕΖΗΣ D217

Προς κανιβαλισμό
ex USS MYLES C. FOX
ex USS DYESS

Gearing-FRAM II
ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ D210

Allen M. Sumner-FRAM II
MIAOYΛΗΣ D211

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φιλε    ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ  εξαιρετικα τα οσα μας παρουσιαζεις στο παρον θεμα!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS STICKELL b.jpg

Όπως ήταν από κατασκευής


USS STICKELL DDR888.jpg

Ως φυλακίδα Ρ/Ε  (radar picket) το 1958.Διακρίνονται πρύμα τα αεροβοηθήματα.


USS STICKELL a.jpg

Προ μετασκευής FRAM I. Το πλοίο δίπλα στον ντόκο

Όλα πηγή navsource

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS RUPERTUS a.jpgUSS RUPERTUS.jpg Πηγή navsource

Προ μετασκευής FRAM I,η Νο2 είναι το 1960.Προσέξτε τις διαφορές στα ηλεκτρονικά.

----------


## andria salamis

> USS RUPERTUS a.jpgUSS RUPERTUS.jpg Πηγή navsource
> 
> Προ μετασκευής FRAM I,η Νο2 είναι το 1960.Προσέξτε τις διαφορές στα ηλεκτρονικά.


Πολυ καλό το  θέμα,και εγω  σαν τύπο πλοίου το ήξερα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους Joyrider,T.S.S.APOLLON,andria salamis γιά τα καλά τους λόγια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS ARNOLD  J. ISBELL.jpgπηγή navsource

 Nεότευκτο το 1946,οι διαφορές πολλές από τα πλοία που γνωρίσαμε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS GURKE.jpg Πηγή navsource

Mέσα δεκαετίας 50,θαυμάστε τις καθαρές γραμμές του κλασικού αμερικάνικου Α/Τ που αργότερα με τη μετασκευή FRAM I αλλοιώθηκαν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS C.P.CECIL.jpgUSS C.P.CECIL a.jpg

Με διαφορετικές διαμορφώσεις DDR

USS CHARLES P.CECIL.jpg
Όλα πηγή navsource

Mετασκευή FRAM I. Βλέπουμε τα πλοίo όπως  παραλάβαμε αυτό κ τα αδελφά του χωρίς τις προσθήκες από το ΠΝ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

kanaris a.jpg ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ πβ ΟΤΟ Μelara 76 χιλ., βλήματα Harpoon στο δάπεδο ε/π κ ΣΔΒ Selenia NA10 στηη οροφή του υποστέγου.
sachtouris a.jpgΣΑΧΤΟΥΡΗΣ πβ Bofors 40 χιλ. πλώρα από την γέφυρα.
ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ.jpg AΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ 2 πβ RH 20 χιλ. στο δάπεδο ε/π προσωρινά.Σε άλλα πλοία στην θέση αυτή μπήκαν 2 Οerlikon των 20 ή 1 των 40 μέχρι να τοποθετηθεί ΟΤΟ Μelara.

Όλα πηγή navsource

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> kanaris a.jpg ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ πβ ΟΤΟ Μelara 76 χιλ., βλήματα Harpoon στο δάπεδο ε/π κ ΣΔΒ Selenia NA10 στηη οροφή του υποστέγου.


Αυτή τη φωτογραφία την έχω τραβήξει εδώ και την έχω ανεβάσει στο navsource αλλά και στο φόρουμ *εδώ* και είναι λίγο πριν παροπλιστεί (12 Σεπτεμβρίου 1993 τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία 15 Σεπτεμβρίου παροπλιστηκε), οπότε είναι η τελική διαμόρφωση του πλοίου.
Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία βλέπουμε την αρχική μορφή 48 χρόνια πριν την πρωτη φωτογραφία.
1457393212037.jpg
Και στην παρακάτω πως έγινε μετα το πρόγραμμα FRAM το 1964
0588824.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτή τη φωτογραφία την έχω τραβήξει εδώ και την έχω ανεβάσει στο navsource αλλά και στο φόρουμ *εδώ* και είναι λίγο πριν παροπλιστεί (12 Σεπτεμβρίου 1993 τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία 15 Σεπτεμβρίου παροπλιστηκε), οπότε είναι η τελική διαμόρφωση του πλοίου.
> Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία βλέπουμε την αρχική μορφή 48 χρόνια πριν την πρωτη φωτογραφία.
> 1457393212037.jpg
> Και στην παρακάτω πως έγινε μετα το πρόγραμμα FRAM το 1964
> 0588824.jpg


Παράλειψή μου να πω ότι πρώτα-πρώτα η φωτό είναι δική σου.
Στα περισσότερα πλοία έχω ζήσει τις αλλαγές από κοντά.Ξέρεις τι είναι να έχεις βάρδια στο Α/Γ ή να είσαι σε άσκηση κ να έχεις απέναντι/δίπλα ένα FRAM;;
Αναπόφευκτα όταν υπάρχει το "μικρόβιο" κ πέρα από ό,τι σε απασχολεί,αναγκαστικά κάθεσαι κ το "μελετάς".
'Οντως είναι στην τελική διαμόρφωση αφού ήταν λίγο προτού παροπλιστεί αλλά φαίνεται κ στην άλλη φωτό του link που έχει αφαιρεθεί το Bofors από πλώρα αφού στο τέλος τα καράβια είχαν φορτωθεί πολύ.
Στην Νο1 το πλοίο είναι γύρω στο 1950 με τριποδικό ιστό κ ραντάρ αέρος SPS-6 αυτό που ξέρουμε από τα Fletcher. Η αρχική διαμόρφωση ήταν όπως στο cutaway του ποστ 8 με pole mast κ το πολύ πρωτόγονο ραντάρ SC. Άλλες λεπτομέρειες φαίνονται καλύτερα στη φωτό του ποστ 12 ( ISBELL/ΣΑΧΤΟΥΡΗΣ ) . Βάζω φωτογραφίες με διαμορφώσεις σε διαφορετικές φάσεις της ζωής τους προ κ μετά μετασκευής FRAM από διάφορα πλοία αφού από όλα θα ήταν μάλλον περιττό κ ίσως κουραστικό γιά κάποιους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS CORRY.jpg πηγή  navsource

Πετρέλευση από το καταδρομικκό ΒΑLTIMORE το 1952.Εκτός από τα Π/Φ κ τα ΠΓΥ,οι μεγάλες μάχιμες μονάδες του στόλου ανεφοδιάζουν τις μικρότερες Α/Τ,Φ/Γ κλπ.

----------


## Joyrider

Ενα ωραίο ταινιάκι του Αμερικανικού Ναυτικού από το 1970 για την ζωή σ' αυτά τα πλοία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eνδιαφέρον φιλμάκι με γνώριμες σκηνές γιά όσους περάσαμε από τον Στόλο,προσωπικά ήμουν στο Α/Γ ΚΩΣ επίσης αμερικάνικο καράβι. Τηλεγραφητής που εκτός από τον ασύρματο,επάνδρωνα  ένα ΑΒΑΚ κ στον συναγερμό πήγαινα σε  πβ 3"/50 RF. Γιά μένα η πετρέλευση εν πλω κ μάλιστα με καιρό είναι ο ορισμός της ναυτοσύνης.
Γιά τα καράβια που "πρωταγωνιστούν",το DD881 ήταν το USS BORDELON ( ! ),το DD710 ήταν το USS GEARING ενώ μόνο το USS STRONG DD758 ήταν κλάσης ΑLLEN M,SUMNER FRAM II. Όσο γιά το πετρελαιοφόρο,γιά εμάς που προλάβαμε τον 6ο Στόλο μόνιμο θαμώνα στο Φάληρο,τα κλάσης CIMARRON ήταν γνώριμες σιλουέττες όπως κ τόσα άλλα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS F.KNOX- M.KEA.jpg  Το USS FRANK KNOX ενώ ανεφοδιάζεται από το μεταφοράς πυρομαχικών USS MAUNA KEA.Διακρίνεται από το φουγάρο κ πρύμα το ΤΑCAN κ το 3D ραντάρ αναγκαία στα καθήκοντά του ως φυλακίδας ραντάρ (DDR).

USS F.KNOX aground.jpg Προσάραξη το 1965 με 16,0 κ. σε ύφαλο στη Νότ. Σινική Θάλασσα.Διακρίνεται ε/π CH-34 που εκκενώνει το πλήρωμα.
Λένε γιά τους δικούς μας ότι είναι άναυτοι αλλά κ οι Αμερικάνοι κάνουν κάτι χοντράδες...
Γνωρίζει κανείς,όταν μας το παρέδωσαν αν είχε κάποιο κουσούρι;;;

A)T ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ.jpg To πλοίο όπως μας παραδόθηκε με ΤΑCAN κ χωρίς ευκολίες ε/π.
Ένα από τα 2 FRAM II που πήραμε,γιά μένα το ωραιότερο FRAM γενικά του ΠΝ.

A)T ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ ALIII.jpg Πηγή όλα navsource

Εδώ φαίνεται το υπόστεγο κ το δάπεδο που κατασκευάστηκαν αρχικά για 1 ε/π Αlouette III.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS INGRAHAM.jpg Όπως ήταν από κατασκευής.

USS INGRAHAM a.jpg Μετά εκσυγχρονισμό αρχές δεκαετίας 50

USS INGRAHAM b .jpgΕκσυγχρονισμός FRAM II

USS INGRAHAM c.jpg Mεταφορά ανθρώπου
Πηγή όλες navsource

O MIAOYΛΗΣ ήταν το μοναδικό Sumner που πήραμε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

M.C.FOX-DYESS.jpg USS MYLES C. FOX DD829 & DYESS DD880

USS DYESS.jpg USS DYESS  Πηγή navsource

Mεταβιβάστηκαν το FOX το 1980 κ το DYESS το 1981,τα οποία αφού κανιβαλίστηκαν,πωλήθηκαν προς διάλυση στην Ελευσίνα τον Οκτώβριο 1991.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΒΠ ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ πρ. ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ.jpg ΒΠ ΝAYKPATOYΣΑ πρ.ΥΠΕΡΙΩΝ πηγή navsource

Δ)Π ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ.jpg Δ/Π ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ πηγή ΠΝ

Το ένα ήταν κλάση ΑSHLAND κ το άλλο CASA GRANDE ή CABILDO. Aρχικά η ουσιαστική διαφορά ήταν παλινδρομικές Skinner Uniflow στο 1ο κ ατμοστρόβιλοι στο 2ο.
Ο λόγος που παραλάβαμε το 2ο το 1971,νεώτερο μόλις 2 χρόνια,ήταν ότι είχε υποστεί εκσυγχρονισμό FRAM II.

To 1973 είχε την τύχη να είμαι στη "νέα" ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ κ απέναντι παροπλισμένη η παλιά.

----------


## Joyrider

> O MIAOYΛΗΣ ήταν το μοναδικό Sumner που πήραμε.


Βλέποντας τα σχέδια, ξαναθυμάμαι πόσες φορές είχα μπεί τις εστίες των λεβήτων 1-2 για καθαρισμό, και πόσες ακόμα είχα ανέβει στην πλωριά τσιμινιέρα για να βάλω το κάλυμμα, από μια ανθρωποθυρίδα στον εσωτερικό διάδρομο μπαίναμε δυο νοματαίοι μέσα στην τσιμινιέρα για να καθαρίσουμε τα τοιχώματα, και τους αυλούς του υπερθερμαντήρα από κάτω μας...τι μου θύμησες τώρα, σ' ευχαριστώ !

----------


## Ellinis

Ο ΜΙΑΟΎΛΗΣ και ο ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΉΣ ηταν τα μόνα απο τα Φραμ που πηραμε τα οποία είχαν δει δράση στον Β Παγκόσμιο. Τα υπόλοιπα δεν πρόλαβαν. Μάλιστα το ΜΙΑΟΎΛΗΣ είχε πληγεί απο καμικάζι στις επιχειρήσεις της Οκιναουα και είχε πολλούς νεκρούς.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βλέποντας τα σχέδια, ξαναθυμάμαι πόσες φορές είχα μπεί τις εστίες των λεβήτων 1-2 για καθαρισμό, και πόσες ακόμα είχα ανέβει στην πλωριά τσιμινιέρα για να βάλω το κάλυμμα, από μια ανθρωποθυρίδα στον εσωτερικό διάδρομο μπαίναμε δυο νοματαίοι μέσα στην τσιμινιέρα για να καθαρίσουμε τα τοιχώματα, και τους αυλούς του υπερθερμαντήρα από κάτω μας...τι μου θύμησες τώρα, σ' ευχαριστώ !


Xαίρομαι που ξυπνώ αναμνήσεις κ σε μένα το ίδιο συμβσίνει,αν κ άλλο καράβι κ ειδικότητα.
Είχα ανεβεί στο πλοίο σε Ναυτ. Εβδομάδα ~τέλη δεκαετίας 80 λίγο πριν την μετασκευή γιά να παιρνει ε/π ΑB212 κ στο υπόστεγο είχε αρχίσει η σχετική προετοιμασία.Αυτά τα καράβια δεν ήταν σταθερές πλατφόρμες γιά ε/π σε καιρό.Από το ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ με 8άρι+ έφυγε στη θάλασσα κ ας το είχαν δέσει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Yποκλάση CARPENTER-FRAM I
TCG_ALCITEPE_(D-346).jpeg.jpegπηγή Wikipedia

Oυσιαστικά πρόκειται γιά 2 Gearing που παραδόθηκαν καθυστερημένα το 1949 κ είχαν μικροδιαφορές.Κατέληξαν στην Τουρκία όπως το εικονιζόμενο ΤCG ALCITEPE, ex-USS ROBERT A. OWENS.


Υποκλάση ROBERT H. SMITH
TCG MUAVENET.jpgπηγή navsource

Mερικά Αllen M. Sumner συμπληρώθηκαν ως αντιτορπιλικά-ναρκοθέτιδες (80 νάρκες)  τα οποία δεν έλαβαν εκσυγχρονισμό FRAM II.To μοναδικό που παραχωρήθηκε σε άλλη χώρα (Τουρκία) ήταν το εικονιζόμενο ΤCG MUAVENET, ex-USS GWIN.
Χτυπήθηκε σε άσκηση το 1992 από αντιαεροπορικό ( ! ) βλήμα Sea Sparrow  του αεροπλανοφόρου USS SARATOGA κ παροπλίστηκε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS NICHOLAS.jpgUSS NICHOLAS
USS JEKINS.jpgUSS JEKINS     Πηγή navsource

Eκσυγχρονισμό FRAM II υπέστησαν κ  3 Fletcher τα οποία δεν παραχωρήθηκαν σε άλλη χώρα.Βασικά έφεραν τον ανθυποβρυχιακό εκτοξευτή Weapon Alpha,το drone DASH κ σόναρ μεταβλητού βάθους (VDS).
Με εξαίρεση το Ταϊβάν,κανένα πλοίο της κλάσης  σε καμμιά άλλη χώρα δεν εκσυγχρονίστηκε.
Kαραβολατρικά τα καράβια ήταν πολύ όμορφα με αυτή τη μετασκευή.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πραγματικα τα εκσυγχρονισμενα   Fletcher  δειχνουν πανεμορφα!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σε κάποια πλοία υπήρχαν διαφορές από την βασική μετασκευή όπως εδώ:
USS LLOYD THOMAS.jpg USS LLOYD THOMAS

Ραντάρ αέρος SPS-6, 2 πύργοι. Έτσι ήταν το ΤCG KOCATEPE (ex-USS HARWOOD) που βούλιαξαν οι Τούρκοι μόνοι τους το 1974 στην Κύπρο.


USS CHEVALIER.jpg USS CHEVALIER      Πηγή navsource

3 πύργοι,ευκολίες ελικοπτέρου.Συγκρίνατε με  Α/Τ ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ όπως παραλήφθηκε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS REMORA b.jpg πηγή  navsource

Eκσυγχρονισμό FRAM υπέστησαν κ υποβρύχια GUPPY. Eδώ το USS REMORA,ο μετέπειτα ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ,αναβαθμίστηκε από GUPPY II σε GUPPY III το 1962.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> USS REMORA b.jpg πηγή  navsource
> 
> Eκσυγχρονισμό FRAM υπέστησαν κ υποβρύχια GUPPY. Eδώ το USS REMORA,ο μετέπειτα ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ,αναβαθμίστηκε από GUPPY II σε GUPPY III το 1962.


Προσέξτε τα "φτερά του καρχαρία" τις 3 προεξοχές στο κατάστρωμα.Αυτές ήταν γιά το σόναρ PUFFS BQG-4 του πιό χαρακτηριστικού μέρους του επιπέδου GUPPY III.

----------


## manolis2

> Στο τέλος της δεκαετίας του '50 το Αμερ. ΠΝ,επειδή διέθετε μεγάλο αριθμό αντιτορπιλικών Gearing,Sumner,Fletcher που άρχιζαν να γερνάνε,αποφάσισε τον εκσυγχρονισμό τους μέχρι να καταστεί δυνατή η κατασκευή ικανού αριθμού νέων πλοίων.Αυτό το πρόγραμμα ονομάστηκε FRAM (Fleet Rehabilitation And Modernization=Aνασυγκρότηση κ εκσυγχρονισμός στόλου) κ εκτελέστηκε κατά τα έτη 1960-65.
> Περιλάμβανε επισκευή κύριων μηχανών-βοηθητικών μηχανημάτων κ αντικατάσταση καταπονημένων εξαρτημάτων,εγκατάσταση σύγχρονου κέντρου πληροφοριών μάχης ΚΠΜ,νέες υπερκατασκευές,ανακαίνιση ενδιαιτήσεων,νέα ηλεκτρονικά κ έμφαση στη βελτίωση του ανθυποβρυχιακού εξοπλισμού με αντίστοιχη μείωση του πυροβολικού.
> 3 οπλικά συστήματα ήταν τα βασικά αντικείμενα του προγράμματος:H τορπίλη Mk44,το α/υ σύστημα ASROC κ το DASH QH-50A.
> Το τελευταίο ήταν μη επανδρωμένο,κατευθυνόμενο ελικόπτερο που έφερε 2 τορπίλες ή 1  βόμβα βάθους.
> Στο επίπεδο FRAM I που περιλάμβανε τα περισσότερα Gearing,o εκσυγχρονισμός ήταν πιό εκτεταμένος κ παρέτεινε την ζωή των πλοίων κατά 8-10 χρόνια.Στο FRAM II που περιλάμβανε λίγα Gearing,αρκετά Sumner κ 3 Fletcher,o εκσυγχρονισμός ήταν πιό μικρής έκτασης διότι τα πλοία ήσαν κάπως παλιότερα κ εκτός από τα πρώτα,ήσαν μικρότερα.
> Βασικά δεν έλαβαν το ASROC ενώ τα περισσότερα Gearing κ Sumner διατήρησαν όλα τα πυροβόλα των 127 χιλ. κ το απαρχαιωμένο πολυβομβο Ηedgehog.Με το πρόγραμμα FRAM II η ζωή των πλοίων πσρατεινόταν γιά 5 χρόνια.'Ολα τα Α/Τ τύπου FRAM έλαβαν υπόστεγο κ κατάστρωμα γιά 2 DASH εκτός ap;o μερικά Gearing που μετατράπηκαν σε φυλακίδες ραντάρ DDR.Πολλά σκάφη έλαβαν σόναρ μεταβλητού βάθους (VDS). Σε ένα δικτυωτό ιστό πάνω στο υπόστεγο τοποθετήθηκαν οι κεραίες ECM.
> Όσον αφορά τα πλοία αυτά καθεαυτά,ο εκσυγχρονισμός ήταν μάλλον επιτυχής.Όμως το σύστημα DASH ήταν οικτρή κ δαπανηρή αποτυχία,αφού η τεχνολογία στά drones τότε δεν είχε προχωρήσει ακόμα.Δεν ήταν λίγες οι φορές που το ίδιο το μητρικό πλοίο κινδύνευε από το να συντριβεί επάνω του ένα τέτοιο ε/π με 2 τορπίλιες.Τελικά το 70% των DASH απωλέσθηκαν σε ατυχήματα κ τα υπόλοιπα αποσύρθηκαν.Αυτό είχε σαν συνέπεια α) να δαπανηθούν άσκοπα χρήματα που θα μπορούσαν να δοθούν σε εκσυγχρονισμούς επιπλέον πλοίων β) να καθυστερήσει κ αυτό το πρόγραμμα ε/π LAMPS,τη στιγμή που ευρωπαϊκά ναυτικά ανέπτυσσαν τη 2η γενιά α/υ ελικοπτέρων γ) τα πλοία αποστερήθηκαν τελείως το ε/π αφού δεν υπήρχε άλλος καταάλληλος αμερικανικός τύπος σε διαστάσεις κ βάρος.
> Αργότερα αρκετές χώρες που έλαβαν FRAM έλυσαν το πρόβλημα με την τοποθέτηση κάποιου ελαφρού τύπου όπως Alouette III,Wasp,Hughes 500.
> O εκσυγχρονισμός στα Gearing ήταν πιό επιτυχής από ό,τι στις άλλες κλάσεις,λόγω χώρου κ της καλής ευστάθειας που διέθεταν.Πρακτικά,το όριο ζωής επιμηκύνθηκε πολύ πέρα από τα προβλεπόμενα,αφού τα 2 τελευταία εναπομείναντα Gearing-FRAM I διαγράφηκαν από το Αμερ.ΠΝ  το 1984! Ενώ η πλειοψηφία υπηρέτησε σε πολλά ναυτικά ,αποτελώντας τη δύναμη κρούσης γιά χρόνια ακόμα.
> Εκσυγχρονισμό FRAM II υπέστησαν κ άλλοι τύποι όπως υποβρύχια.αεροπλανοφόρα,αποβατικά,βοηθητικά,όχι όμως σε τέτοια έκταση,ώστε να αλλάξει ριζικά η εμφάνισή τους,όπως συνέβη με τα Α/Τ αυτά.


Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ, γνωριζεις εαν οι νέες υπερκατασκευές στα FRAM I (και στα ελληνικα) ηταν απο αλουμινιο, οπως αναφερεται σε πολλες πηγες?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ, γνωριζεις εαν οι νέες υπερκατασκευές στα FRAM I (και στα ελληνικα) ηταν απο αλουμινιο, οπως αναφερεται σε πολλες πηγες?


Λογικά ναι,γιατί αυτό ήταν συνήθης πρακτική στα πλοία δυτικών χωρών μέχρι την βύθιση του HMS SHEFFIELD.To ίδιο θα μπορούσε να ισχύει κ στα FRAM II.

----------

